

Ford Edge SYNC Interface Sucks - deltamidway
http://ministryofclarity.com/offender/2012/01/30/ford-sync.html

======
stevep98
Yes, the sync interface is universally derided. You can read all about the
problems on various ford owners forums.

Apparently there is a software update which addresses some of the
responsiveness issues. And another, more major software upgrade is coming
later in the year.

But in this age of iPhone style responsiveness, this hardware/software is
underwhelming.

------
deltamidway
I was talking to a friend about it and he was telling me that it is the "Best
in the business at what it does." That is a scary thought.

To give more context, my grandparents asked me to help them "figure out" their
new car. After a few minutes driving it, I told them I was in no position to
offer them guidance.

